# Freebies



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Right guys decided to do mybit. I have some cleaning stuff surples to requirements. All i ask is for the winner to pay the postage.
All you have to do is post 1 picture of your car. The judge will be my daughter so it wont be biased at all. I will reveal the winner on Wednesday evening. 
Thanks guy's and girls.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Here you go


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds good


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)




----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Jake1 (Dec 28, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Did you say your daughter was judging???


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Did you say your daughter was judging???


Hahahaha yes


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

996tt rear by ctr247, on Flickr


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Got this in the bag!!! :lol:


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

Here she is!


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Got this in the bag!!! :lol:


game over


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Got this in the bag!!! :lol:


Nailed it!


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

If only lol


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Did you say your daughter was judging???


......looks like a winner right there....


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Got this in the bag!!! :lol:


Is that YOUR car?


----------



## Joshraw (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Got this in the bag!!! :lol:


Hopefully Dubber's girl is a little younger so,









Please note - not a serious entry


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Hoping the colour does it


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

dubbed-up-ally said:


> Hoping the colour does it


Nugent yellow G60????

My brother had one of these many moons ago, swapped it for a VR6 corrado and regretted it big time!!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Did you say your daughter was judging???


He certainly did, he also said "your car". You must get some stick scooby:lol:


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

shine247 said:


> He certainly did, he also said "your car". You must get some stick scooby:lol:


And whats wrong with a pink Fiat


----------



## Rich.2211 (Mar 17, 2014)

Unfortunately there's no way it can compete with some of the colourful entries above but it's worth a shot


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Smithyithy (Jul 3, 2012)

C'mon kid - do the right thing!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Your own cars please guys.


----------



## DubImage (Oct 5, 2014)

camper by Dubimage Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Come on guys, any more entrys?


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Something a bit different


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

There you go dub, my work from yesterday :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Not sure if it counts as its not my car but this is my boy when we went to visit the teenage mutant ninja turtles and took a pic of him next to the Shellraiser


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

dubber said:


> Your own cars please guys.


Indeed, if in any doubt ask to see pics of them in the car they claim is theirs :thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

My 2006 JDM Impreza STi


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Fun to join in so  hopefully appeal to the little one


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

My son trying to drive my car away:lol:








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

The hoes Fiesta...


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Good on you chap , here's my dirt magnet lol .


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Chongos c63


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

chongo said:


> Chongos c63


One of the lads I work with had one of them till his wife had a go and put it in to 
a ditch full of water.......what a mess it was.

Still nice cars:thumb:


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

My GT86 Bear just loves to wax!


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

The









Hope she likes this one!!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

My pride and joy in the lakes


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Very nice gesture dubber mate.

Here's mine.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

Owt for Nowt, give us a shout :wave:

From last summer (seems so long ago), sorry about the wipers


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Damn fine of you sir.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

B0DSKI said:


> My 2006 JDM Impreza STi


This is going back up for sale soon Bodski if your intrested!!!:thumb:


----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

yay freebies!


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Light Painting 2 by Jamie_Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Congratulations HARDY44. My daughter picked yours. I will send you some goodies over the weekend. Pm me your address.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

Dubber, thank you, have sent you a PM :thumb:

and to everyone who also entered 

Only Joking honest 

really shocked, and I have to say, as has been posted before this really is the best forum I have ever been on.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Congrats Hardy. :thumb:


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

Ha, I see all of us who attempted desperate ageist/sexist approaches failed then :lol: Congrats Hardy :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well done mate. Chongo


----------

